# Ringer's Solution, where to get it and how to mix it???



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm looking for some ringer's solution for some bloated mantellas, where is everybody getting their's from? anybody on the board have some? and what kind of dilution is best suited for making a mixture to soak the frogs?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Hi, Talk to Oz on here he had some at IAD. If he doesn't have pm me later, but I would check with him first.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Check with Oz (rozdaboff)


----------



## naidahl (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the replys but i already checked with him, no such luck.


----------



## drbp (Apr 22, 2007)

Please forgive the ignorance but what are you planning on doing with the Ringer's solution? I use it (Lactated Ringer's) all of the time but for people (IV) not frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Its not lactated ringers but Amphibian Ringers. It is used to help amphibians that are having problems with maintaining osmotic balance and in the hypertonic solution can be used as a supportive mechanism to reduce fluid retention in the amphibians. 
For a full discussion see Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry, 2001, Krieger Press. 

Ed


----------



## drbp (Apr 22, 2007)

Gotcha. Thanks Ed.

Ben


----------

